# Purple Romex !!



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

What's with the purple Romex at Home Depot ??? 12-3 NM-B. Should be outlawed. F-ing up the entire world of standard nomenclature.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

That's racist.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

is it w ground or no ?


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

It's purdy





They also got a baby blue 14-3. Easier for inspectors to know it's 3 wired I guess they claim.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> That's racist.


I'm offended


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I buy in bulk, so unless I need a thousand feet or more of blue or purple NM, I'm probably never using it.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

What is purple Romex for?

Southwire is pleased to announce the launch of Romex® Brand SIMpull® NM-B-PCS Duo™ Cable – a cable that combines power conductors along with control/signal cables all under one jacket. ... The dimming signal input to the LED driver is typically supplied through a purple *wire (+10VDC)* and a gray wire (Signal Common).


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen the MC and Romex cables with bundled 0-10v dimming conductors advertised, but can't picture Home Depot actually having it on the shelf. Whether the regular NM cable is pink or fluorescent green, I could give a F. If you want to know what it is, read the jacket. I don't disagree with the current colors for what they are, but it isn't that hard to read either.


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> What's with the purple Romex at Home Depot ??? 12-2 NM-B. Should be outlawed. F-ing up the entire world of standard nomenclature.


Manufacturers ran out of the yellow dye they mix in the plastic for the outer sheath. Yellow dye supply is stuck on a cargo ship in the ocean so the manufactures said "F it" and used what they had on the shelf.


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

RD: NMB 3-Conductor - Cerrowire







www.cerrowire.com




Purple is for 12/3. Wherever you'd use that any more..


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Whenever I came across it, it's 3 wire. 
I just did at outbuilding, which will not be insulated, or rocked. Just exposed Romex & pipe. I would not be using purple. That would look woke, or transgender or something I don't believe in : )


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

Haven't seen purple up here yet, but I use baby blue for AFCI circuits and white for everything else when roughing in a house.

For no other reason than it makes it easier to identify which is which when cutting in the panel.

Like a dysfunctional rainbow with the #12 yellow and #10 orange mixed in.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

There are like three non afci 120 v circuits in a house now lol


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

kbatku said:


> There are like three non afci 120 v circuits in a house now lol


Not in Canukistan. We still have a few rules that aren't dumb.


----------

